# ICD-10 (Volume 3 codes)



## dhoover2112 (Mar 8, 2011)

With the implementation of ICD-10, does anyone know how this will effect ICD-9-CM Volume 3 codes?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 8, 2011)

Volume 3 ICD-9 will not be used after ICD-10 Cm is implemented, it is being replaced with ICD-10 PCS


----------

